# A simple but tricked Caimen tiller



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

http://www.vimeo.com/5009446

9oz. Aramid, Two-Tone Color, Built-In Tank, matched with a 25 two-stroke Merc will make this a VERY sweet ride! Enjoy it as we love the way this one came together.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Two tone looks good!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Lookin' good Kev! Maybe it will turn up on TV...


----------



## capt_gordon (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey that's a nice boat. Looks just like a Copperhead.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

EC,
check yur PM's 
thx


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> Hey that's a nice boat.  Looks just like a Copperhead.



Far from a Copperhead Gordo  ;D


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> EC,
> check yur PM's
> thx


Just saw your PM...
Not sure why it didn't pop up like others have in the past. Responded back.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

You guys sure do build some nice boats. 

Enjoyed checking out some of the vids in that link.

-T


----------



## capt_gordon (Sep 10, 2007)

> > Hey that's a nice boat.  Looks just like a Copperhead.
> 
> 
> 
> Far from a Copperhead Gordo  ;D


You are right. Much more expensive. ;D


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes..
but if I take away all the stuff that comes extra on a Caimen package I'd be in the...
Ahh, never mind Gordo...
There's a difference in a Kia and a Rolls even though they both get to point A to B...
Choice is a good thing!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thats way to nice of a boat to be called "pretty" :-*  ;D


----------



## capt_gordon (Sep 10, 2007)

> Yes..
> but if I take away all the stuff that comes extra on a Caimen package I'd be in the...
> Ahh, never mind Gordo...
> There's a difference in a Kia and a Rolls even though they both get to point A to B...
> Choice is a good thing!


Ya know Kev I will give you that your boat looks a lot nicer.  But it is not the Rolls Royce and Copperhead is not a Kia.  I would compare it more to a Chevy and a Caddy.  Chevy gets the job done.  Caddy gets the same job done but people like to point to that shield on the front and make sure other folks know they have one. I guess what it really comes down to is this; the way I see it there are two kinds of people, those who think that the clothes make the man, and those who think that the man makes the clothes. Which are you?


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Gordo,

I'm not gonna banter back and forth with you cause clearly they are two different skiffs in different price points...
I think your case better suits other brands like a ghenn,inshore,etc..

You can't compare the two as they are different lengths, price points, materials & methods, and how the base price is set-up...not to mention design which is also clearly different.
I'm glad your happy with your skiff but your view is different than mine so let's agree we disagree. Cool?

And to answer your question I'm both to the suit bro...
But at the end of the day we all put our pants on the same way I just happen to like mine made/look different than yours.  ;D


----------



## capt_gordon (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah but Kev I got more inside my pants than you do. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

This thread started off interesting and showed a sweet boat but now it's starting to sound like the FS forum... 

I'm not agreeing with either of you but who really cares whether someone else spends $10 on their boat or $100k? If that's what they want more power to them. 

People come across from Cuba on empty 55 gallon drums with a board strapped across them for chrissakes, but that doesn't mean I'd want to do it!!

Let it rest and keep on track. 

-T


----------



## capt_gordon (Sep 10, 2007)

Tom,
You are right of course. kev and i have known each other for a lot of years. just messing with each other. sorry.


----------

